# What do you think of the new S 1000 RR?



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Having been a sport bike rider myself, I had been hoping BMW would come out with something like this bike to compete with the Japanese bikes. I think I like it though and it could tempt me depending on what the final price tag ends up being 

Related story posted today: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=367709


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm excited about it. I like the technologies and the styling, too. Supposedly pricing will be comparable to Yamaha R1.

I think you could drop even more weight by losing the massive catalytic converter!!


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Is that color Phoenix Yellow?


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Love the bike, but I don't dig digital gauges. I wonder if they used the same gauge illumination as a regular bimmer?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Chain drive?


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

AB said:


> Is that color Phoenix Yellow?


"Acid Green"



LuvThatSam said:


> Love the bike, but I don't dig digital gauges. I wonder if they used the same gauge illumination as a regular bimmer?


The current bikes all illuminate amber, just like the cars. I don't like digital either, but I think the market they are chasing all do it, so they copied. [although I'd like to think they did it for weight reasons]



jvr826 said:


> Chain drive?


Yeah, most beemerphiles are confused too. The F-series bikes have been chain drive for a few years now.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Alright, for me the noob, whats wrong with chain drive and what should it be?


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

LuvThatSam said:


> Alright, for me the noob, whats wrong with chain drive and what should it be?


BMW bike traditionally have shaft drives.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

LuvThatSam said:


> Alright, for me the noob, whats wrong with chain drive and what should it be?


There is nothing wrong with it. BMW motorcyclists however, are accustomed to shaft drive bikes. The "BMW faithful" aren't real interested in this bike or any bike with a chain, but they aren't the target market anyway.

The shaft drive requires literally no maintenance, lube, or worry. Just final drive oil changes (which are becoming more and more rare all the time), like BMW cars. Shaft is generally quieter than chain drive, but it is also heavier and more complex.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

JonM said:


> There is nothing wrong with it. BMW motorcyclists however, are accustomed to shaft drive bikes. The "BMW faithful" aren't real interested in this bike or any bike with a chain, but they aren't the target market anyway.
> 
> The shaft drive requires literally no maintenance, lube, or worry. Just final drive oil changes (which are becoming more and more rare all the time), like BMW cars. Shaft is generally quieter than chain drive, but it is also heavier and more complex.


Gotcha!:thumbup:

That must be what makes those damn CHP bikes so quiet. :eeps:

How accurate are the digital odometers on these things? I really wish they would change that.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

if i ever decide to get out from behind the wheel of my cage, i would love to ride that!


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

JonM said:


> I'm excited about it. I like the technologies and the styling, too. Supposedly pricing will be comparable to Yamaha R1.
> 
> I think you could drop even more weight by losing the massive catalytic converter!!


If this is priced comparable to the R1 i will defintely consider this as my next bike. I was seriously considering on getting the R1 once i am ready to move up from my 600. (insurance wise)

This bike looks very very nice. I am digging it.:thumbup:



LuvThatSam said:


> Love the bike, but I don't dig digital gauges. I wonder if they used the same gauge illumination as a regular bimmer?


I havent seen a "new" sport bike yet without a digital gauge. Now cruisers are a different story.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

biglovemp said:


> If this is priced comparable to the R1 i will defintely consider this as my next bike. I was seriously considering on getting the R1 once i am ready to move up from my 600. (insurance wise)


I will have to dig up the interview... BMW said the S1K was definitely NOT at the Ducati 1198 or KTM RC8 price points.

I will believe it when I see the sticker price in showrooms!


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

JonM said:


> I will have to dig up the interview... BMW said the S1K was definitely NOT at the Ducati 1198 or KTM RC8 price points.
> 
> I will believe it when I see the sticker price in showrooms!


That is my thought. 
I really dont see this bike being around 13k. :dunno:
Maybe it wont be inthe same price range as a Duc. I see it being somewhere in the very high teens to low 20s.:dunno:


----------



## Aberdale (Nov 13, 2008)

The bike looks nice, but it looks just like all the other Japanese bikes in the same class. You could put Honda, Kawasaki, or Yamaha badges on it and no one would take a second look. I have two bricks right now. (K75 and K100RS) The S1000RR doesn't tempt me. Of course, as stated earlier, K owners are not the target market. To each his own.

Dale


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I like it, but then again it looks very similiar to any R1, CBR, or GSXR on the road. I wish they could find a little *something* to distinguish it (other than that paint job).


----------



## 550isport (Aug 28, 2007)

*New Territory for BMW Motorrad*

I like the idea of the SS, but only so long as it doesn't dilute the brand. I've owned BMW bikes for years and their appeal lies in the fact that they are really the only bikes that are built like cars. They are large, heavy, reliable and loaded with technology to make riding safer and more comfortable...not faster. Like a mercedes sedan, they can maintain higher average cruising speeds due to superior aerodynamics, ergonomics, braking, engines etc...but as far as race track performance, that's never been a strong point. They're not engineered or designed for that. The revolutionary telelever and duolever suspensions (they look and act like automobile suspension systems) which really make BMWs handle unlike all other bikes are intentionally absent from this SS. Instead it uses inverted forks like all sportbikes. So this is not really a BMW as we know it.

I'm all for it as a PR exercise, as long as the new race bike doesn't cause the rest of the lineup to become smaller, lighter, chain driven, with front inverted forks etc... I'm cool with it. I don't mean to doubt BMW, but regardless of your skills, it's hard to jump into any form of competition with no experience in that particular category. Jap and italian sport bikes have been raced for decades, with the exception of sidecars, BMWs have not.

Also, this thing is going to be like $40k isn't it? This is no competition for an R1. Its a racing project that, by the requirements of the sport, must be sold in limited quantities to be homologated. BMW will likely price it in consideration of the fact that they don't care if anyone even buys it. But people will. It's limited, fast, loaded with tech (the race traction control must be incredible!!!) and wears a badge more distinguished than nearly all.

Thumbs up for BMW Motorrad. I'll be watching the team to see how the SS fares.

DRP
05' K1200S
01' K1200RS (sold)


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't really care for the styling. Looks like BMW took the worst styling chracteristics from Suzuki, Honda and Triumph and gave them to this bike. Not to many sportbike riders like it either:
http://www.sportbikes.net/forums/general-sportbikes/416889-bmw-introduces-production-s1000rr.html

However, I do like the fact that BMW is making a bike that will compete nicely on performance, and hopefully pricing, with the big 4.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

335i Driver said:


> I don't really care for the styling. Looks like BMW took the worst styling chracteristics from Suzuki, Honda and Triumph and gave them to this bike. Not to many sportbike riders like it either:
> http://www.sportbikes.net/forums/general-sportbikes/416889-bmw-introduces-production-s1000rr.html
> 
> However, I do like the fact that BMW is making a bike that will compete nicely on performance, and hopefully pricing, with the big 4.


I have to agree with you that the styling is very simlular to other sport bikes. But then again, what sport bike looks different? You could tell a sport bike a mile away, non of them have different styling IMO with the exception of a thing here and there that any regular joe shmo wont be able to pick up on.

I actually like the bike. But i might be a little bias because i like ALL sport bikes.:dunno:


----------

